# Vintage INA Tiger 38 special



## Terryb44 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a vintage Brazilian INA tiger 38 special and would like to use it for home defense. The gun is like new condition. I just would like to know what safe ammunition to use in this gun. Thank you.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I would recommend sticking with any standard pressure .38 Special defensive loads.
Hornady Critical Defense, Federal HST Micro, Winchester Train and Defend, are a few brands/loads that seem to work well in both 2” and 4” barreled revolvers and are available in non +P which should be safe to use in an older revolver.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I would recommend sticking with any standard pressure .38 Special defensive loads.
> Hornady Critical Defense, Federal HST Micro, Winchester Train and Defend, are a few brands/loads that seem to work well in both 2" and 4" barreled revolvers and are available in non +P which should be safe to use in an older revolver.


+1


----------

